# My 2 years old Altums



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

Had them over 2 years now.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

pretty nice looking, any aggression ?


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

awesome wish we had a size reference but those look fat and healthy


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

thank you guys.
Altums don't fight as the P. Scalare.
they are not the biggest with their body size, but with fins, they are between 10" to 12" tall


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

had them over 3 years, now. will post some updates soon.


----------



## kevin22 (May 12, 2010)

too busy this year with my other activities. may consider to pass them on to a right owner.


----------

